

The first Chrome Extension to bring back Gmail's Old Compose - andrewhillman
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/old-style-compose/fnnjcgahiapokddlkccpabpaajolelie

======
cleverjake
"Item not found. This item may have been removed by its author."

